# Comical Language



## ayupshiplad

Evenin' all,

sorry if my title is rather rubbish, it even took me a while to think of it!

Anyway, this really springs from my 'he's my bitch' thread. This may be rather obvious, but do you use language which is rather obscure, 'gangsta', old-fashioned or overly formal in conversations to make even mundane things amusing in Portuguese? 

I'm not sure how widespread this is in English actually, but for example we might say 'sally-forth' instead of 'set out', 'may' instead of 'might' and thousands of other words to replace 'get' (though they'll be something like aquire or obtain)! Does this sort of phenomenon occur in Portuguese too, and if so, is it very common? 

"I recently aquired a new motor vehicle."
"I may go out tonight, although I must say it depends whether the mood takes me." 
"I am of the opinion we should depart."

I hope what I mean is clear, though I can't help feeling I did a rather poor job of explaining it

Any sort of concept welcome


----------



## Macunaíma

ayupshiplad said:


> This may be rather obvious, but do you use language which is rather obscure, 'gangsta', old-fashioned or overly formal in conversations to make even mundane things amusing in Portuguese?


 
É claro que sim. Não é a língua portuguesa que é chata, nós aqui é que somos . Você precisava ler as colunas do Agamenon Mendes Pedreira n'O Globo aos domingos, a coluna semanal do Millôr na Veja ou mesmo as piadas do Casseta & Planeta (os mesmos que escrevem a coluna do Agamenon, que é um pseudônimo) para descobrir como uma palavra pode fazer uma frase se tornar uma piada. Mas daí é preciso em alguns casos conhecer bem nossa língua e literatura, ditados populares, episódios e personagens da nossa história, detalhes da nossa cena cultural atual, enfim, uma infinidade de coisas para poder entender a piada.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Yeah I thought it was rather obvious, but sometimes its the obvious things that catch you out! 
Sigh...I hate it when you realise how far you have to go with a language! I might get to Brazil someday though, as I was invited to stay with one of the guys with my 'husband'!!! 
Anyway, back to the topic. Don't want to be rather controversial or sound snobby, but where I live anyway, this sort of language usage isn't used by the 'working class'...is this the same in Brazil?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

If I got it right, you are asking whether the use of unnatural, finicky language can be as comical among Portuguese speakers as it is among English speakers. The anwser is yes. The example that comes to mind is an old popular little verse: "Não me importa se a mula é manca; o que eu quero é rosetar", which, rewritten in a very complicated and overly sophisticated vocabulary, reads like this: "Pouco se me dá se me claudica o onagro; o que me apraz é acicatá-lo." (translation: "I don't care if the donkey is lame; I just want to spur it.")


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ahh cheers for the example, much appreciated. I'll probably use it a lot in future, because it's quite difficult to explain to people with little English...though maybe I should attempt to explain in Portuguese? Nahhhh!

By the way, do you mean to spur on?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

ayupshiplad said:


> By the way, do you mean to spur on?


yes, I guess.


----------



## Macunaíma

ayupshiplad said:


> Anyway, back to the topic. Don't want to be rather controversial or sound snobby, but where I live anyway, this sort of language usage isn't used by the 'working class'...is this the same in Brazil?


 
Sim. Como eu disse, em alguns casos a 'piada' só faz sentido quando se conectam as coisas (necessário quando se fazem alusões, por exemplo), e para isso às vezes é preciso ter algum repertório cultural ou pelo menos ser bem informado. Mas nem sempre. Agamenon, na coluna do último domingo, em que ele comentava sobre o recém-criado Ministério da Pesca, falou em "história de ministro da pesca", em alusão à expressão popular "história de pescador" (que significa "mentira") e aventou a possibilidade de se criar um "bolsinha piranha" (em alusão às inúmeras "bolsas" de auxílio (_grants_) que o governo do PT tem criado para populações de baixa renda, à expressão "rodar a bolsinha" (prostitui-se na rua) e à palavra "piranha" (_whore_), que também é o nome de um peixe carnívoro). A análise etimológica que ele fez em uma coluna do Programa de Inclusão Digital (promoção da acessibilidade a informática) do governo foi impagável. Digital, como você sabe, tem a mesma raiz de _dedo_.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Ah, how clever! Sadly, I cannot think of anything as amusing in English at the moment, though I will let you know when I come across something!

(In fact, I didn't know what dedo was, but guessed from what you had said beforehand!)


----------



## Dawei

On a related note, I wonder if people might simply use words from other countries for the same effect? That is, someone from Portugal using a word or phrase that is widely known to be Brazilian? 

For example, ayupshiplad used the word "rubbish" in her post; in the US, where that word is hardly used (but almost universally understood), it could sound pretty funny


----------



## Outsider

Dawei said:


> On a related note, I wonder if people might simply use words from other countries for the same effect? That is, someone from Portugal using a word or phrase that is widely known to be Brazilian?


Yes, sometimes we use Brazilian expressions in Portugal for humorous effect (English ones, too). Unfortunately, my memory for jokes is pitiful.

As far as using old words and expressions, here's a modest example.

There's a Portuguese comedian called Herman José. One of his characters was a TV censor called Diácono Remédios, who would pop up whenever the show got too edgy, and sermon the actors for behaving badly. Herman would use a northern accent for this character (from the most conservative part of the country), and, I think, partially based on the speech of Cardinal Cerejeira (who led the Catholic Church in Portugal during the dictatorship, which he supported). He would also use old-fashioned expressions (but it's hard to remember specific words), and addressed the audience with the old-fashioned pronoun "vós".


----------



## ayupshiplad

Dawei said:


> On a related note, I wonder if people might simply use words from other countries for the same effect? That is, someone from Portugal using a word or phrase that is widely known to be Brazilian?
> 
> For example, ayupshiplad used the word "rubbish" in her post; in the US, where that word is hardly used (but almost universally understood), it could sound pretty funny


 
Hey, rubbish is a perfectly acceptable word! I just didn't want to say crap, that's all.

My French teacher- a highly comical man- frequently uses words from other English speaking countries, dialects or other languages to ridicule something we've said that was plainly wrong. It's like when we say booty I guess...I mean, does anyone say that seriously in the US?

When I was off work for a bit, a Portuguese friend of mine sent me an email in BP for comical effect- was top


----------



## Outsider

Quer então dizer que já sabia a resposta! Que matreira!


----------



## Dawei

ayupshiplad said:


> It's like when we say booty I guess...I mean, does anyone say that seriously in the US?



Booty? I would say that is the opposite case: using a word that is not formal enough/too slangy for comic effect. 

Maybe it is hard to find an equivalent word for people in UK since European English is generally considered more formal than American?


----------



## ayupshiplad

I think you're right about our English being more formal than yours...here, you would never say booty unless you were pretending to be an American gangsta. However, I feel this may just be chat, and should really say something relevant as I don't want to upset Vanda! 

Do people use Brazilian words in Portuguese on a daily basis for humorous effect or is it generally avoided (or not even considered)? Also, I've heard that a lot of Brazillians are now living in Portugal (though I heard this from my friend that hates BP!) so is a lot of BP vocabularly coming in EP and being considered 'correct'?


----------



## Outsider

ayupshiplad said:


> Do people use Brazilian words in Portuguese on a daily basis for humorous effect or is it generally avoided (or not even considered)?


Not usually considered, I would say. In joke-around mode only.



ayupshiplad said:


> I think you're right about our English being more formal than yours...


Except for "wanker"... and "twat"... and "shag"... and "knickers"...


----------



## Macunaíma

Dawei said:


> On a related note, I wonder if people might simply use words from other countries for the same effect? That is, someone from Portugal using a word or phrase that is widely known to be Brazilian?
> 
> For example, ayupshiplad used the word "rubbish" in her post; in the US, where that word is hardly used (but almost universally understood), it could sound pretty funny


 
Usar palavras exclusivamente portuguesas aqui não teria efeito cômico -você provavelmente nem seria compreendido. Brasileiros em geral têm pouco ou nenhum contato com o português de Portugal. Se quiséssemos sugerir alguma, digamos, lusitanidade, diríamos qualquer coisa imitando o sotaque português, ou o que acreditamos ser o sotaque português -chiante e comendo as vogais.


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> Usar palavras exclusivamente portuguesas aqui não teria efeito cômico -você provavelmente nem seria compreendido. Brasileiros em geral têm pouco ou nenhum contato com o português de Portugal. Se quiséssemos sugerir alguma, digamos, lusitanidade, diríamos qualquer coisa imitando o sotaque português, ou o que acreditamos ser o sotaque português -chiante e comendo as vogais.


 
Verdade...

A única frase típica do Português Europeu usada no Brasil que me ocorre no momento é "Ora, pois!"

Pra ser bem sincero, nem sei se em Portugal realmente se usa essa frase...

Abraços


----------



## ayupshiplad

Outsider said:


> Except for "wanker"... and "twat"... and "shag"... and "knickers"...


 
Oh yes yes very smart!  Incidentally, I am curious as to what you think twat means...because some people will say it is just a general derogatory term for a stupid person, and others will say it is another name for lady parts! However, I justify my statement as we say things like whilst, amongst, amidst etc which I have recently learned (thanks to WR) sound stilted in AE. So basically...ha!


----------



## ayupshiplad

edupa said:


> Verdade...
> 
> A única frase típica do Português Europeu usada no Brasil que me ocorre no momento é "Ora, pois!"
> 
> Pra ser bem sincero, nem sei se em Portugal realmente se usa essa frase...
> 
> Abraços


 
Interesting, nevertheless.



Macunaíma said:


> Usar palavras exclusivamente portuguesas aqui não teria efeito cômico -você provavelmente nem seria compreendido. Brasileiros em geral têm pouco ou nenhum contato com o português de Portugal.


 
Yes, I've noticed that  I think the only thing I have been advised about is not to say rapariga in Brazil!


----------



## MOC

edupa said:


> Verdade...
> 
> A única frase típica do Português Europeu usada no Brasil que me ocorre no momento é "Ora, pois!"
> 
> Pra ser bem sincero, nem sei se em Portugal realmente se usa essa frase...
> 
> Abraços


 
Eu nunca a ouvi. Já ouvi ambas separadamente usadas com outras palavras.

Exemplos:

- Quanto gastaste/gastou na viagem?
- Ora bem, 20 em X, 40 em Y e 30 euros em Z, logo gastei 90 euros.


- Não fui logo porque estava a chover.

- Pois, eu também pensei em não ir por esse motivo, mas como tinha pressa, fui logo.


Ambas seriam comuns em Portugal (obviamente mais ou menos comuns dependendo da preferência de cada pessoa).

"Ora pois" é algo que nunca ouvi, mas apercebi-me quando estive no Brasil este verão, que várias pessoas parecem ter a ideia que os portugueses o dizem frequentemente.


----------



## Outsider

Olá, MOC, bem-vindo de novo ao fórum.

Eu já tenho ouvido "Ora, pois!", mas não me parece que seja usado com muita frequência. Está bem longe de ser tão típico como o "Ó pá", por exemplo.


----------



## MOC

Obrigado Outsider. Já tinha saudades aqui do fórum, mas em tempo de mudança não sobra muito tempo. 

"Ora pois" usa-se com que sentido? "Pois é"? Acredito que haja quem o use, mas com toda a honestidade nunca tinha ouvido até me terem dito no Brasil (várias pessoas) que era essa a expressão típica portuguesa que conheciam.

É uma expressão de uso nacional que terá caído em desuso? Ou um regionalismo e por isso não o conheço?


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> "Ora pois" usa-se com que sentido? "Pois é"?


Acho que sim. Ou então ironicamente, em sentido contrário. Não sei dizer ao certo em que partes do país é que se usa.


----------



## Dawei

ayupshiplad said:


> However, I justify my statement as we say things like whilst, amongst, amidst etc which I have recently learned (thanks to WR) sound stilted in AE. So basically...ha!



Do you use those words instead of while, among and amid, or do you tend to use both? 

But sorry mate, time to run--I need to take a _lift _down to the _tube _so I can make it to my _flat _before my baby wets his _nappy _


----------



## Macunaíma

MOC said:


> Obrigado Outsider. Já tinha saudades aqui do fórum, mas em tempo de mudança não sobra muito tempo.
> 
> "Ora pois" usa-se com que sentido? "Pois é"? Acredito que haja quem o use, mas com toda a honestidade nunca tinha ouvido até me terem dito no Brasil (várias pessoas) que era essa a expressão típica portuguesa que conheciam.
> 
> É uma expressão de uso nacional que terá caído em desuso? Ou um regionalismo e por isso não o conheço?


 
Talvez tenha caído em desuso. "Ora, pois!" provavelmente entrou no imaginário popular como expressão típica portuguesa por causa do grande fluxo de imigrantes que chegavam de Portugal até a década de 70. Talvez sejam expressões típicas daquela geração que já não se ouvem mais em Portugal.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Dawei said:


> Do you use those words instead of while, among and amid, or do you tend to use both?


 
I usually just use the -st forms, though occasionally I'll lapse into just saying while etc. I think it's also to do with educational background in the UK as well, because people that aren't that well educated don't use the -st forms. So, I hear both, and both sound natural to me, but the -st forms always sound better, proper and more correct in my opinion.

Is saying 'bla bla bla, FALOU?' typically Brazilian by the way? 

p.s I once met an American that didn't know what a lift was. What ludicrousy. Though to be fair, it isn't as bad as when Americans pronounce scone like 'scôn'. To make this relevant, I shall add that my friends once came into a café I work in and asked for scones in American accents...hence comical language!


----------



## MOC

ayupshiplad said:


> .
> 
> Is saying 'bla bla bla, FALOU?' typically Brazilian by the way?


 
Yes, it's not used in Portugal.


----------

